# Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?



## Straebl (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

 ich bräuchte bitte eure Hilfe.

 Geht darum, bin seit 13 Jahren Pächter von 2 Teichen und diese wurden mir heute zum 3.3.2015 gekündigt.

 Der Pachtvertrag enthält keine genauen Bestimmungen zur Kündigung, er verlängert sich jedoch automatisch immer um 1 weiteres Jahr. 

 Jetzt die Frage, gibt es bei sowas Kündigungsfristen die man einhalten muss, oder ist es rechtens 1,5 Monate vorher zu kündigen.

 Als Info, die Teiche befinden sich in Bayern, der Vertrag ist schriftlich und auch die Pacht wurde immer pünktlich bezahlt.

 Vorab schon mal danke für eure Hilfe.

 Vg Chris


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem aktuellen Gesetzestext.

_Art. 25
(1) 1 Fischereipachtverträge sind für mindestens zehn Jahre und mit höchstens drei Personen als
Pächtern abzuschließen. 2 Die Verpachtung von Koppelfischereien oder von Anteilsrechten an
solchen darf keinesfalls an eine Anzahl von Pächtern erfolgen, die die Zahl der Verpächter übersteigt.
3 Bei Verpachtung an eine juristische Person muss vertraglich bestimmt werden, dass die Fischerei
auf Grund des Pachtvertrags ohne Erlaubnisschein von höchstens drei Personen ausgeübt werden
darf.
(2) 1 Pächter darf nur sein, wer einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzt. 2 Pachtet eine juristische
Person, so muss mindestens ein verfassungsmäßig berufener Vertreter Inhaber eines gültigen
Fischereischeins sein. 3 Diese Bestimmungen gelten nicht für geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des
Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 .
(3) Wird während der Pachtzeit die Erteilung des Fischereischeins zurückgenommen oder widerrufen,
so kann, insofern nicht Mitpächter die Verbindlichkeit des auszuschließenden Mitglieds übernehmen,
der Verpächter ohne Einhaltung einer Kündigungsfrist das Pachtverhältnis kündigen.
(4) Die Verpachtung ist nur nach dem ganzen Inhalt des Fischereirechts zulässig.
(5) Die Trennung eines Fischwassers oder Fischereigebiets in Abteilungen zum Zweck der
Verpachtung ist unzulässig.
(6) 1 Die vorstehenden Bestimmungen gelten auch für die Änderung oder Verlängerung eines
Fischereipachtvertrags; sie finden entsprechend Anwendung auf andere Rechtsgeschäfte zur
Überlassung des Fischereiausübungsrechts. 2 Die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde kann Abweichungen von
den Bestimmungen der Abs. 1, 4 und 5 gestatten, wenn hieraus Nachteile für das verpachtete
Fischwasser und für die mit ihm zusammenhängenden Fischwasser nicht zu befürchten sind.
Art. 26
1_

Ich deute das so, dass eine automatische, jährliche Verlängerung der Pacht sowieso nicht zulässig ist. Ziffer (1) und (6) sagen ja recht eindeutig, dass die Gültigkeitsfristen jeweils bei mindestens 10 Jahren liegen. Also Pacht für 10+ Jahre und dann die Verlängerung für weitere 10+ Jahre und so weiter und so fort. 

Eine ordentliche Kündigung kann demnach ja wohl nur nach Ablauf so einer 10+ Jahresfrist erfolgen und nicht mitten in der Gültigkeit. Eine Kündigung könnte demnach, du hast die Teiche seit 13 Jahren also frühestens in 7 erfolgen, es sei denn du würdest die Bedingungen für eine außerordentliche Kündigung des Vertrages schaffen.


----------



## Erik_D (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

EDIT: War einer schneller


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Im bayerischen Fischereigesetz sind aber solche Mindestfristen (mindestens 10 Jahre...) ausdrücklich genannt.

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereigesetz-ausfuehrungsverordnung/


----------



## racoon (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Ohne genaue Inhalte des Pachtvertrages zu kennen, sind alle Ratschläge, Hinweise usw. Blicke in die Kristallkugel.
Hierzu seriös etwas zu schreiben ist schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

@ Straebl:

Nimm deinen Pachtvertrag und die Kündigung und geh damit zur unteren Fischereibehörde im zuständigen Landratsamt. Dann weißt du verbindlich Bescheid.


----------



## Straebl (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Der Pachtvertrag wurde unbefristet abgeschlossen, es steht keine Anzahl an Jahren darin, lediglich das, dass Pachtjahr von 3.3. bis zum 3.3. läuft.

Ist lt. Pachtvertrag  "§2 Pachtzeit" nur Absatz 2 Ausgefüllt, der Rest unter diesem Paragraph wurde nicht ausgefüllt.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Es zu unterscheiden!

Ein Fischereipachtvertrag umfasst ausschließlich die Verpachtung eines *Rechtes*, nämlich das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerrei!

Du könntest aber auch das *Grundstück* an sich gepachtet haben.

Einschlägig ist vorrangig der Vertragsinhalt und sonst die §§584;594;594a BGB.

Also, schau in Deinen Pachtvertrag!


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Landwirtschaftliche Pachtverträge (Fischteiche gehören dazu) haben angeblich einjährige Kündigungsfristen . Hatte mir mal ein Fischzüchter gesagt,ob das rechtsverbindlich oder Vorschrift einer Landwirtschaftskammer ist,konnte ich nicht in erfahrung bringen. Hatte selber leider schon deutlich kürzere bei Handschlagverträgen .


----------



## Straebl (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Sry das hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen, es geht nicht um das Fischereirecht sondern um das Grundstück inklusive der Teiche.


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Sorry, hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit. Du hast, wie du richtig schreibst, keinen Fischereipachtvertrag, sondern eine landwirtschaftliche Fläche gepachtet. Und da sind die Kündigungsfristen imho sehr viel länger. Googel mal, es steht einiges im Netz. Eventuell helfen dir die BGB Paragrafen um 594 herum.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich deute das so, dass eine automatische, jährliche Verlängerung der Pacht sowieso nicht zulässig ist. Ziffer (1) und (6) sagen ja recht eindeutig, dass die Gültigkeitsfristen jeweils bei mindestens 10 Jahren liegen.



Wenn man ein Grundstück mit Weiher pachtet, läuft das meines Wissens nach als Pacht von landwirtschaftlicher Nutzfläche und da gelten die 10 Jahre nicht.

Ich kenne einige Fischereivereine, die z.B. Zuchtweiher auf diesem Weg angepachtet haben, ohne sich auf 10 Jahre binden zu müssen.

 Die Kündigungsfrist ist dann, soweit ich das weiß, nach 5 Jahren Pacht 2 Jahre.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Damit hat er aber erst recht spät rausgerückt.


----------



## Straebl (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Vielen dank für die Antworten, also es geht um die Teiche die zählen in meinem Fall als landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche. Aber wenn ich lese, dass 2 Jahre Frist bestehen bin ich beruhigt denn ich finds lächerlich das er mir nur weil er ein Privates Problem mit mir hat den Vertrag kündigt und verlangt, dass beide Teiche innerhalb von 5 Wochen geräumt sind. Es wurde mir letzte Woche sogar eine Schranke vom Verpächter auf dem einzigen Weg der zu den Teichen geht in den Weg gebaut^^


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

wenn er dich loswerden will,hast du immer ein Problem-denn die Teiche sind angreifbar für diverse Beschädigungen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Grundstück mit Weiher pachtet, läuft das meines Wissens nach als Pacht von landwirtschaftlicher Nutzfläche und da gelten die 10 Jahre nicht.
> 
> Ich kenne einige Fischereivereine, die z.B. Zuchtweiher auf diesem Weg angepachtet haben, ohne sich auf 10 Jahre binden zu müssen.
> 
> Die Kündigungsfrist ist dann, soweit ich das weiß, nach 5 Jahren Pacht 2 Jahre.



Auch bei Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen (Zuchtteiche) gelten die 10 Jahre ! ( Auch für Aufzuchtteiche für Angelvereine).
Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit den Vertrag zu Kündigen, z.B. bei Verkauf oder Besitzwechsel des Eigentümers. Dies muss aber im Pachtvertrag festgehalten werden.
So ist es Jedenfalls in Bayern.


----------



## hotspotfinder (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Moin,

die Kündigungsfrist ist in § 594a BGB geregelt:



> (1) Ist die Pachtzeit nicht bestimmt, so kann jeder Vertragsteil das Pachtverhältnis spätestens am dritten Werktag eines Pachtjahrs für den Schluss des nächsten Pachtjahrs kündigen. Im Zweifel gilt das Kalenderjahr als Pachtjahr. Die Vereinbarung einer kürzeren Frist bedarf der Schriftform.



Das gilt bundesweit, auch in Bayern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Auch bei Landwirtschaftlichen Nutzflächen (Zuchtteiche) gelten die 10 Jahre ! ( Auch für Aufzuchtteiche für Angelvereine).


 
Mein Verein hat erst letztes Jahr einen auf 5 Jahre laufenden Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen. Steht so auch ganz offiziell im Protokoll zur Jahreshauptversammlung. Und unser Vorsitzender ist in diesen Dingen ein alter Hase.

Gleiches weiß ich von zwei Nachbarvereinen. 

Und viele Vereine in meinem Umfeld unterverpachten nicht benötigte Aufzuchtweiher auf 2-3 Jahre Dauer.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das alles illegal ist, wenn es in offiziellen Protokollen steht, die auch den Behörden zugänglich sind.


----------



## oberfranke (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Es gibt aber eine Möglichkeit den Vertrag zu Kündigen, z.B. bei Verkauf oder Besitzwechsel des Eigentümers. Dies muss aber im Pachtvertrag festgehalten werden.
> So ist es Jedenfalls in Bayern.



Kauf bricht Pacht/Miete *nicht.

*
Wenn es persönliche Probleme sind hast du doch sicher schon mal die Möglichkeit der Einigung durch ein Gespräch gesucht?


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Schätze mal wenn schon privater Ärger im Raume steht wird es für beide Parteien eine Stressreiche Zeit geben.
Egal wie es Gesetzlich geregelt ist....


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Ohja... Recht haben und bekommen sind leider 2 Paar Schuhe...
Kann (oder besser wird...) langwierig und teuer......


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Verein hat erst letztes Jahr einen auf 5 Jahre laufenden Pachtvertrag abgeschlossen. Steht so auch ganz offiziell im Protokoll zur Jahreshauptversammlung. Und unser Vorsitzender ist in diesen Dingen ein alter Hase.
> 
> Gleiches weiß ich von zwei Nachbarvereinen.
> 
> ...



Normal wird das vom Landratsamt nicht gemehmigt und da muss eine Ausfertigung des Pachtvertrages vorgelegt und genehmigt werden, sonst ist der Vertrag ungültig.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Da Stimme ich "Ossipeter" zu !

Ein Pachtvertrag muss beim LRA vorgelegt, genehmigt und Hinterlegt werden, sonnst ist er nicht gültig !

@Naturliebhaber
Wenn dein Verein einen Vertrag auf 5 Jahre mit dem Verpächter abschließt und ihn nicht von LRA beglaubigen lässt kann der Verpächter natürlich sofort Kündigen da er nicht beglaubigt ist!

Eine Unterverpachtung, muß vom Eigentümer des Gewässers genehmigt werden und muß für die Restzeit des 1. bestehenden Pachtvertrages gelten. Auch dieses muss dem LRA gemeldet werden!

@oberfranke

Pacht oder Miete ist das gleiche, Mieten du ich ein Gebäude oder Wohnung Pachten ein Grundstück und in diesem Fall einen Teich.
Bei Verkauf hat das nichts zu sagen wenn Eigenbedarf angemeldet wird !


----------



## oberfranke (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @oberfranke
> 
> Pacht oder Miete ist das gleiche, Mieten du ich ein Gebäude oder Wohnung Pachten ein Grundstück und in diesem Fall einen Teich.
> Bei Verkauf hat das nichts zu sagen wenn Eigenbedarf angemeldet wird !


Nicht so ganz. 
http://www.anwalt-berlin-blog.de/2009/06/was-ist-der-unterschied-zwischen-miete-und-pacht/


> Miete und Pacht laufen auf das Gleiche hinaus, nämlich auf die  Nutzung einer Sache (Wohnung/Grundstück), aber was ist nun der  Unterschied zwischen beiden. Viele meinen, dass der Unterschied einfach  der sei, dass bei der Miete eine Sache, wie z.B. eine Wohnung oder ein  Auto genutzt werden kann, während die Pacht sich immer nur auf  Grundstücke bezieht. Dies ist nicht richtig.
> *Pacht = Nutzung + Fruchtziehung*
> Die Miete ist die Gebrauchsüberlassung einer Sache. Der Mieter kann die Sache, wie z.B. eine Wohnung nutzen und dafür die Miete zahlen.
> Die Pacht geht darüber hinaus. Hier darf der Pächter die Sache oder  das Recht nutzen (Gebrauchsüberlassung) und darf weiter auch die Früchte  aus der Sache ziehen. Die Fruchtziehung heißt, dass dem Pächter auch  die Erträge aus der Sache zustehen.
> *Beispiel:* Wer eine Kuh mietet darf diese nutzen,  indem er diese z.B. vor den Karren spannt oder dergleichen. Der Pächter  der Kuh darf darüber hinaus auch das Kalb (also die Früchte der Kuh)  behalten. Ebenso, wie der Jäger eine Jagdpacht das Wild schießen darf  (der Mieter dürfte dies nicht).



Eigenbedarf hat damit erstmal nichts zu tun.


----------



## Straebl (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Der Pachtvertrag liegt bei der Behörde vor und ich hab mich jetzt rechtlich erkundigt und auch bereits meinem Verpächter per Einschreiben informiert, dass seine Kündigung nicht rechtens ist da sie nicht in der Kündigungsfrist (die lt. Anwalt bei 2 Jahren liegt) ist. Der war zwar erst überrascht da er anscheinend glaubte ich räume beide Teiche bis Anfang März da er der Meinung ist ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus. Es könnten Anfang März ja theoretisch beide Teiche noch zugefroren sein^^ vondaher hab ich jetzt bis zum März 2017 Zeit^^


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Hallo,

muss der Pachtvertrag auch in Hessen hinterlegt werden? Hat da jemand eine Info? Bin gerade auf der Suche ob es auch hier bei uns so ist wie in Bayern.

Danke
mario


----------



## Andal (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Wenn es die/der nicht wissen, dann weiß es niemand.

Landkreis Kassel, Kreisausschuss
Aufsicht und Ordnung, Untere Fischereibehörde
Garnisonstr. 6
34369 Hofgeismar
Postfach 1350, 34363 Hofgeismar
Telefon: (05671) 8001-0; Dw. 2304
Telefax: (05671) 8001-2121
E-Mail: marc-schoelzel@landkreiskassel.de


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pachtvertrag gekündigt, welche Frist?*

Hi,

dank dir! Am Montag habe ich schon ein gespräch geplannt! 

Dank dir

Mario


----------

